# Happy Thanksgiving to My M3OC Family!



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

As I prepare for tomorrow's feast, I wish everyone in my extended M3OC family a Happy Thanksgiving!

This Thanksgiving I am most thankful that Non-Insider configuration invites have started.

May everyone stay safe and enjoy their festivities with minimal stupidity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well!

Hopefully the vast majority of us on here have Model 3’s this time next year!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm already on day 2 of turkey and I'm sure it will continue for a solid week


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving to all! Safe travels to anyone traveling and a toast and cheers to everyone on this forum for always being so positive, friendly, inviting, and making this a great place to come chat with people! 

I live on the Iowa/Illinois border in what’s called the Quad Cities, I’m in iowa...headed to my brothers house in Illinois, so not a very far trip at all. Looking forward to seeing the nieces and nephews (the other fam too but mostly the rug rats!), eating too much, sitting around with football on, then coming home to refresh my email over and over and sift thru posts about and pics of this beautiful vehicle!!!! (Silver....no white....no silver....)


----------

